# Auto Transport



## antgli (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm in a need of a reliable auto transport service. I've just inherited my dad's 1994 SL500 and I'm trying to find the best service or best way to ship the car from New Jersey to California. I've seen rail and truck services, open and closed trailers. I know a closed trailer would be the best way. If anyone has feedbacks or experiences please advise. Thanks so much!


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

My parents had their 911SC and Cadu transported to FL by this company, excellent service.

http://www.horselesscarriage.com/


----------



## antgli (Feb 7, 2005)

kevinp said:


> My parents had their 911SC and Cadu transported to FL by this company, excellent service.
> 
> http://www.horselesscarriage.com/


Thanks so much! I just requested for a quote. Waiting for their response.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

You could drive it.:drive:


----------



## antgli (Feb 7, 2005)

Clarke said:


> You could drive it.:drive:


I would if I had the time.


----------



## BTMaximus (Jan 13, 2004)

I used Fedex to transport a car from NJ to CA in 1/06. Their price was comparable and I went with the name. Things went smoothly and I had no problems.


----------



## vrrooom (Dec 31, 2005)

I used intercitiy van lines (enclosed transporter) on advice of a local classic car collector, for a FL to Boston move of my M3. The driver and his wife were very careful and thorough, on time delivery and pick up. You should note that these transporters are the same ones used by Cup teams and requie a large area for loading and unloading. We used a mall parking lot nearby.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

vrrooom said:


> I used intercitiy van lines (enclosed transporter) on advice of a local classic car collector, for a FL to Boston move of my M3. The driver and his wife were very careful and thorough, on time delivery and pick up. You should note that these transporters are the same ones used by Cup teams and requie a large area for loading and unloading. We used a mall parking lot nearby.


+1 for Intercity. Used them once and very pleased with the service. :thumbup:


----------



## antgli (Feb 7, 2005)

vrrooom said:


> I used intercitiy van lines (enclosed transporter) on advice of a local classic car collector, for a FL to Boston move of my M3. The driver and his wife were very careful and thorough, on time delivery and pick up. You should note that these transporters are the same ones used by Cup teams and requie a large area for loading and unloading. We used a mall parking lot nearby.


I've heard of "Intercity" before. I'll try to get a quote from them. I know you get what you pay for but I hope this won't cost a fortune.

Thanks for everyone's advice!


----------



## RicN (Dec 23, 2002)

BTMaximus said:


> I used Fedex to transport a car from NJ to CA in 1/06. Their price was comparable and I went with the name. Things went smoothly and I had no problems.


is it door-to-door service? I just checked their price and I think their price is a bit high.


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I've used Intercity and the service was unbelievably great.


----------



## antgli (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for evryone's advice. After considering several transporters I've decided to acquire "Intercity Lines" services. They are a bit more expensive but nothing beats "Peace of Mind". :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

antgli said:


> Thanks for evryone's advice. After considering several transporters I've decided to acquire "Intercity Lines" services. They are a bit more expensive but nothing beats "Peace of Mind". :thumbup:


Have you transported the car as yet? Did you use Intercity, if not which company did you go with? Was it a good experience?

TIA,
Mark


----------



## John_2401 (10 mo ago)

I had my 2020 BMW M5 delivered with Tempus Logix. They picked up from Salt Lake City and delivered to Miami. Highly recommend this guys.
P.S. this is their phn# (818) 942 7030


----------

